# What to do with Assassin Snails?



## Timms2011 (13 May 2012)

Hiya all, 

A year ago I had an enormous snail outbreak when I set up my Trigon 190, I believe they came from the plants I purchased from my LFS. Tired of scraping and netting them 3 times a day off the front of the glass and wood I decided to find an alternative solution. I came across Assassin snails and decided to buy just 3 as they cost a bit. They surely sorted out my common snail problem in no time at all, but now I have an out break off Assassin Snails. I've just planted my new 350litre tank with no snails as yet, and I'm taking down my Trigon. My question is are Assassin Snails seen as a nice feature in an aquarium and should I put them in my new tank or what do you guys do once they've done their job? 

Look forward to hearing your views.


----------



## basil (13 May 2012)

Sell em matey - they will sell quickly on the buy / sell section of this forum.


----------



## Timms2011 (13 May 2012)

Never come across a buy / sell section on UKAPS... and still cannot find it


----------



## Antipofish (13 May 2012)

Lol you will find it soon enough.  Need to have been around a little while and proved your worth, then magically it appears !


----------



## JenCliBee (13 May 2012)

Or just make a massive amount of posts.


----------



## sr20det (13 May 2012)

I just bought some Red Ram Snails, wonder how long before they become a problem, lol, so agree sell them, loads of people in the same shoes as you previously, who need Assasins to sort their snail issue.


----------



## Antipofish (13 May 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> I just bought some Red Ram Snails, wonder how long before they become a problem, lol, so agree sell them, loads of people in the same shoes as you previously, who need Assasins to sort their snail issue.



Red ramshorn snails are great mate.  They eat algae


----------



## Ady34 (13 May 2012)

Timms2011 said:
			
		

> Never come across a buy / sell section on UKAPS... and still cannot find it


You get access to it after 25 posts... prob best not to just spam to reach the target though   !
When you get there, if you fancy selling some assassins, i may well take a few   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Timms2011 (13 May 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Timms2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would never spam, I have to much respect for this sight, I'm slowly posting more as I'm getting more and more involved. I wish I done a journal as I've just set up a new Aquarium, but my photography sucks!! Do they do a swop section as well as buy/sell?


----------



## Timms2011 (13 May 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> I just bought some Red Ram Snails, wonder how long before they become a problem, lol, so agree sell them, loads of people in the same shoes as you previously, who need Assasins to sort their snail issue.


Thanks I may just do that, they done their job in record time.. They are allot nicer than those nasty common snails that's for sure!!


----------



## JenCliBee (13 May 2012)

Timms2011 said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes mate, the swap section is integrated into the sale section, you just need to select the relevant tag


----------



## Timms2011 (13 May 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Antipofish (13 May 2012)

Timms2011 said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes mate your posts in that section can be identified with different criteria


----------

